# Denim II x22



## Adamsberg (20 Feb. 2012)

Das Zweitbeste, was man aus einem Stück Denim machen kann, ist ein(e) Hot Pant


----------



## Weltenbummler (21 Feb. 2012)

Ein geilen Körper hat die Süße.


----------



## Padderson (21 Feb. 2012)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Ein geilen Körper hat die Süße.



Welche?


----------



## muhmuh96 (1 März 2012)

Danke für die schönen Bilder. Bitte mehr Jeans-Pix.:thumbup:


----------

